# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  جلابيات مغربية فخمة تشكيلة جد جد رائعة تخليك نجمة رقم واحد في كل مناسباتك

## مراكش2006

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إسم الخدمة : تصميم و تنفيد الأزياء المغربية الراقية الهوت كوتير(شغل يد) تحت الطلب

صور لنماذج من أعمالنا :



وصف مختصر للخدمة : جلابيات مغربية فخمة للمناسبات الكبيرة أعراس أعياد حفلات 
دقة و نظافة متناهية في الشغل ديزاينات جديدة مثل ما عودتكم دئما شغل هوت
كوتير شغل يد الموديلات شغل تفصيل تحت الطلب

مدة الشغل : شهرين على حسب الضغط لي عندي

طريقة الدفع و الاستلام: الدفع مسبق عن طريق الوسترن يونيون الشحن على البريد الممتاز

سعر الخدمة :  كل موديل وسعره و الكتالوج كله يتضمن الأسعار على اختلاف الموديلات 

الخامة :على حسب متطلبات الديزاين و على حسب رغبت الزبونة و كلها درجة أولى

للطلب أرجو إرسال القياسات التالية على الجسم
دورة الصدر
دورة الخصر
دورة الورك
عرض الكتف
طول الكم
دورة الباط
الطول
فتحة الحلج


جلابيات مغربية 
تشكيلة جد جد رائعة تخليك نجمة رقم واحد في كل مناسباتك
جودة في الخامة دقة متناهية في التطبيق الشغل كله يدوي هوت كوتير الموديلات في لي الخامات من عندي و في موديلات لي الخامة من عند الزبونة و أنا علية التنفيذ







المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## مراكش2006

رقم 1
2500 درهم
الخامة من عندي حرير طبيعي



رقم 2 
2500 درهم
الخامة من عندي حرير طبيعي على أركنزا حرير


رقم3 
3000 درهم 
الخامة حرير طبيعي على شيفون حرير و ممكن تغيير اللون على ذوقك


تابع

----------


## مراكش2006

رقم3
2000 درهم
على الحرير الطبيعي زائد الدنتيل الفرنسي 


رقم 4
القماش من عند الزبونة
سعر التنفيذ 1200 درهم



رقم 5
القماش من عند الزبونة
سعر التنفيد 1200 درهم


تابع

----------


## مراكش2006

الرقم6
حرير طبيعي على شيفون حرير 
حزام شواروفسكي
السعر 2500 درهم



تابع

----------


## مراكش2006

الرقم7
3000 درهم
الخامة من عندي
ستان حرير ديشيس على حرير طبيعي


رقم8
سعر التنفيد 1600 درهم
الخامة المنقوشة من عند الزبونة القطعة الحرير الطبيعي الأحمر علية أنا


رقم 9
السعر 1600 درهم من غير لقنزر الفضي
الخامة حرير طبيعي 
إسورة الكم شواروفسكي
الحزام اشواروفسكي


تابع

----------


## مراكش2006

رقم 10
2500 درهم
ستان ديشاس على لامي حرير شغل ازواق المعلم


رقم 11
2500 درهم
ستان ديشيس على بروكار حرير


الرقم 12
2500 درهم
حرير فلونتينو على حرير طبيعي


تابع

----------


## مراكش2006

الرقم 14
2000 درهم 
مخمل حرير


الرقم 15
لامي حرير
2000 درهم


الرقم 16
1700 درهم
بروكار على ستان حري


تابع

----------


## مراكش2006

الرقم 17
1600 درهم


الرقم 18
1600 درهم


الرقم 19
1600 درهم


تابع

----------


## مراكش2006

> اهلين حبيتي نعمة الصراحة ما ادري شو اقول...رائع...رهيييب....روعة...جميل,,,,يعني مب قادرة اوصف شعوري....
> طلع الفستان غير من في بالي بالمرة,,,طلع احلى بوااااااااااااااااااااااااايد,,,,يسلم ايديج حبيتي و ان شاء بخبر كل ربيعاتي ان يفصلون عندج الغالية...يزاج الله الف خير واكيد بعيب ربعتي ها الفستان ان شاء الله
> يزاج الله الف خير و لنا لقاء مرة ثانية باذن الله
> اختج فطوم





> هلا الغالية 
> 
> كيف الحال؟؟
> 
> مشكوووووووووووووووره وجزاك الله الف خير على الشغل الرائع والراقي سلمت الانامل المغربية الرائعه ..
> الصراحه رووووووووووعه والقياس مضبوط ..
> 
> ان شا الله نتعامل معج في المرات القادمة ..





> السلام عليكم
> بصراحة يا اخت مراكش مافي داعي اقولج اش كثر استانست وارتحت لما تعاملت معاج
> صدق والله 
> وانتظريني ان شالله بطلبية يديدة
> انا طلبت الموديل السادة اللي ب900.. كتجربه عشان اشوف القيااسات واشوف الشغل
> وبصراحة من ناحية القياسات عرفت اني احتاج للطول اقصر شوي
> بس الشغل رووووووووووووووووووووعة والقطع اروع
> تسلم الايادي عزيزتي
> بصراحة جنان.. والله على مااقول شهيد
> ...





> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> سمحيييليه ختيه ع التأخير بس واايد انشغلت ومافضيت للنت
> 
> تجربتي معاج .. والله كانت تجربه جميلة
> 
> واحلى مافيها التعامل معاج .. لانج فعلا تاجره ماشاء الله تستحقين لقب تاجرة مثاليه على كثر اهتمامج بالزبونه
> و اسلوبج جدا راقي ورائع,, واحلى مافيج اول ما ارسل لج مسج على طول ماشاء الله تردين
> 
> ...






> السلام عليكم اختي نعمة 
> كنادير البنات و صلن و وااايد فرحوا فيها البنات ما شاء الله عليج الشغل نظيف و مرتب و القياسات اللي كنت خايفة منها طلعت ok 
> بصراحة التعامل معاج وايد كان مريح و مضمون و ما اتوقعت هذي النتيجة المرضية و ما شاء الله كنتي ملتزمة معاي في الوقت 
> فجزاك الله خير و ماقصرتي و يعطيج العافية





> السلام عليكم 
> هلا اختى الغالية مراكش الجلابية وايد حلوة والمقاس مضبوط وبصراحه معاملتج احلى منها مافي
> وبإذن الله بتعامل معاج على طول





> ماشاء الله واااايد حلوة المغربية..
> مشكورة الغالية والله يسلم ايدج وذوقج
> شكرن وااااايد على ذوقج في اختيار القماش ..وعلى ذوقج في التعامل





> هلا الغاليه..
> 
> شحالج فديتج..
> 
> سامحيني عالتأخير..
> 
> بس لان ماكنت هاليومين فالبيت وهي وصلت من يومين بس كانت موجوه ولا شفتها..
> 
> اليوم شفتها و جربتها وابصراااحه رووووووووووووووووووووووعه عالطبيعه وعالبس ارووعه..
> ...





> مرحبااا يالغالية
> 
> شحالج عساج بخير
> 
> فديتج انا استلمت الجلابيااات 
> 
> صراحه روووووووووعه ما شاء الله عليج الله يحفظج ويرزقج يالغالية 
> 
> صرااااااااااااااااحة اكثر من رووووووووعه 
> ...





> السلااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شو الاخبار مدام نعمة يارب اتكونين بخير وعافية 
> فديتج يزاااااااااج الله الفردووووس الاعلى يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب  
> اسمحيلي الغالية والله تعبتج معاية واخذتج عن شغلج الغالية 
> والله والله والله مووووووول ما قصرتي وما اعرف كيف اعبر عن شكري وتقديري لج 
> الله يجزيك كل خير زيسعدك دنيا واخرة ياربي
> وااااااااايد عجبني التصميم ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن واضح وراااااااااااااااااقي مثل صاحبته الراقية 
> فديتج السموحة منج مرة ثانية الغالية والله ما قصرتي الشيخة والله يقدرني وارد لج جميلج ومعروفج لي في المستقبل القريب ان شاء الله تعالى 
> تقبلي فاااااااااااااااااائق احترامي وتقديري لك





> انا بصراحة شهادتي فيج مجروحة قمة الابداع والقمة والفخامة والتميز والاخلاق والذوق والتعامل ماعرف شقول بصراحة كل الي بقولة شوي بحقج وانا بكل شرف تشرفت باالتعامل معاج وكان من اروع مالبست في حياتي شكرا لج والله يوفقج وانصح الكل والجميع باالتعامل معاج لانج تستحقين اكثر من كذا ابتسام من دبي

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## شدوالعربان

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## الجـــوري@

موفقه

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## نبض الإحساس

تبارك الرحمن 

شغلج دائما في تميز وتقدم

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## *eve*

مووووووفقه

----------


## أم شيخوو123

مووووفقه

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## رومينيا

استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفر الله
استغفرالله استغفر الله اسغفر الله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله

----------


## منوه الحلوه

موووفقه

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## سولاف74

اختي انا من طنجة 
ادا عجبتني شي حاجة واش كتعاملي مع المدن المغربية

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## هيام2

موفقه نعومه

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## غير النآس

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## بسمة فجر

موفقة

----------


## همس المشاعر_2

السلام عليكم اختي 
انا حابه افصل موديل 19 وعندي مناسبه 1/7 فهل راح يجهز بهذا التاريخ اتمنى تردي علي بأسرع وقت

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## أم حمد و ع

موفقة

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## روزه

:MashaAllah:

----------


## الحب سامي

هلا اختي اللي عارضته صورهم لازم اذا بغينا تفصيل ولا في عندج جاهز؟؟

----------


## سولاف74

اختي واش كتعاملي مع المدن المغربية 
انا سبقلي كتبت ليك وماجاوبتيش 
انا جد مهتمة 
عجبوني الموديلات بزاف

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مؤسسة بيت العسل والغذاء الملكي

عجيييييييييييييييبة ماااااشاء الله,,,والله يخببببلن الله يوفققققققج اختي

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## زوجة بن بطوطه

ماشاء الله روووعه وخاصه اللي (3000درهم الشيفونات خياااااااال)موفقه يالغاليه

----------


## ام موزة11

اذا طلبت الحين متى بيخلص ??

----------


## vip bride

موفقهـ

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## ام هدويه

روعه ما شاء الله

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## شرق سبعة

السلام عليكم أختي أنا من أبوظبي وحابة اشتري منج كمية من الدراعات المغربية لكن كيف اتواصل معج

----------


## AL WAFA

هاي الصور من تصويرج الشخصي او من الكتالوج

----------


## أم سلطان الغالي

مووووووفقه

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## senyrita

بالتوفيق حبوبه

----------


## احساس بوظبي

*السلام عليكم والرحمه .. 

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن الشغل واايد حلــوو .. والأسعار امممممم . . . 


سؤال : 

عرسنا تاريخ 20\10 و ادوور ع مغربي بستايل سندبادي او بنطلون .

كم المده اللي بتاخذينها للتفصيل ؟؟ يعني متى بتخلصوونه ؟؟

مشكوره وربي يوفقج ويرزقج من خيره وحلاله*

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## princess_1

ما شاء الله فخمات ربي يوفقج حبيبتي ...

----------


## M!SS UAE

ماشاء الله شغل جميل

----------


## عسليه

رووووووعه

----------


## اماراتية سنعة

مرحبا اختي مراكش شو الكولكشن اليديد حق عيد الاضحى ولو طلبنا اللحين بيجهز لعيد الاضحى ؟؟؟ 

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## هيام2

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## Gloss

سؤال كم وار تحتاجين للمغربيه اللي تكون قطعة وحدة و المغربية قطعتين؟ 
ممم, ليش ما تجاوبون الي يسألون على العام؟
و شكرا جزيلا اختي  :Smile:  
ولج كل التوفيق يا رب

----------


## صمت الاوراق

روووعه بسس مبالغه واايد بالاسعاار

----------


## مراكش2006

> سؤال كم وار تحتاجين للمغربيه اللي تكون قطعة وحدة و المغربية قطعتين؟ 
> ممم, ليش ما تجاوبون الي يسألون على العام؟
> و شكرا جزيلا اختي  
> ولج كل التوفيق يا رب


مرحبا أختي
تحتاجين ثلاث وار و نص
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن عدم الرد 
عزيزتي أنا أرد على الخاص كل لي تسألني العام أرد عليها على الخاص :Smile:

----------


## عهود البدر

مرحبا اختي ... انا سجلت مخصوص عشانك أرسلت لك على الايميل وماجاني رد فطريت انتظر تفعيلي 
المهم انا من السعوديه وتحديدا الرياض هل ممكن اعمل عندك جلابيه مغربيه وكم تستغرق من الوقت لو طلبت الحين ممكن توصل قبل العيد ولا مافيه مجال الا بعد العيد

----------


## مراكش2006

:SalamAlikom: 

مرحبا حبيبتي أهلا بيك الغالية 
للأسف حبيبتي للعيد ما تجهز لك لو لبعد العيد ممكن لأن ما في وقت 
السمووح حبيبتي
أطيب المنى
نعمة

----------


## أم شيخوو123

رووعه...

----------


## ام شهااب

بالتوفيق

----------


## اسطورة الشرق

للرفع

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## خميسيه

حلوات بغيت اسال في موديلات بقصه فرنسيه ويسلموو

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

*

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## بلا موونه

ماشاء الله

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## معاني المري

موفقه عزيزتي

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## // غلآ //

حلوو ما شاء الله ^_^ 

مووفقه

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## munamoor

*فالج التوفيييييج خيتووووو نعمة 
و انا تعاملت وياج و الحمد لله وايد مستأنسة لطريقتج و أسلوبك 
يا ليت كل الأخوات يكونون مثلج يا عسل*

----------


## munamoor

*من القلب شكرًا يا اختي نعمة 

*

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## بنتـ DXB

آلـيــــــــــــدْ المٌـــمــــتَــــــــــــدة آلِــــــــــــى آلسّمَــــــــــــاء . .
لآ تَعُــــــــــــودْ فَـــــــــــــآرِغــــــــــــةْ آبَـــــــــــــداً !!

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه  :Smile: 

الـلهم انـي اسـألـك ان تـبـشـرنـي بـشـارة خـيـر تـجـعـلـنـي انـسـى كـل مـا مـضـى مـن تـعـب .. بـشـارة تـفـرح قـلـبـي و تـريـح بـآلـي ♡

----------


## sham3a

بالتوفييييق حبوبه

----------


## أميرة.الورد

ما شاء الله روعه ... اللهم بارك لها ورازقها من حيث لاتحتسب يارب : )

----------


## N.M.F.M

الله يوفقج يارب

----------


## أم علاوي+

في مجال للتفصيل للعيد؟

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## فتاة مزيد

موفقه يااااااااارب

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------

